# Weird worm-like thing found inside a piece of wood?



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

I found this in my Crested Gecko's tank after removing the piece of wood because I spotted mold growing. Sorry it's not a dart frog, but I'm really worried. Does anyone know what this could be?

What is this worm looking thing found inside a piece of wood from my Crested Gecko's tank? I removed it because I spotted mold growing. - Imgur


----------

